# So schützen Sie sich vor Mogelpackungen | PCGH 09/2018 #215



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Juli 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *So schützen Sie sich vor Mogelpackungen | PCGH 09/2018 #215*


				Die neue PCGH 09/2018 ist da und natürlich darf der Teaser dazu nicht fehlen! Raff hat in dieser Ausgabe nicht nur 51 Grafikkarten getestet, sondern auch mal günstige Vertreter unter die Lupe genommen und dabei direkt eine Mogelpackung identifiziert. Wer deshalb lieber gleich ganz auf eine Grafikkarte verzichtet, kann sicherlich mit den Tuning-Tipps von Stephan für AMDs Ryzen-APUs etwas anfangen. Und unser Audio-Phil vergleicht den Sound von fünf Hauptplatinen mit echten Soundkarten - ein Muss für jeden Musikliebhaber. Als Bonus für unsere DVD-Käufer haben wir noch das Tower-Defense-Spiel Defense Grid beigelegt, das eine Wertung von 97 Prozent auf Steam hat und natürlich gibt es noch viel mehr zu entdecken. Also, worauf wartet ihr noch? Zuschlagen!


				Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *So schützen Sie sich vor Mogelpackungen | PCGH 09/2018 #215*


----------



## KaterTom (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: So schützen Sie sich vor Mogelpackungen | PCGH 09/2018 #215*

Hahaha, dasVideo ist ja mal geil!
Der Stefan als gewiefter Abzocker, ich schmeiß mich weg!😂😂
Das habt ihr gut hinbekommen!😀


----------



## Ion (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: So schützen Sie sich vor Mogelpackungen | PCGH 09/2018 #215*

Alter Verwalter 
Das ist glatt ein Oscar wert


----------



## Bandicoot (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: So schützen Sie sich vor Mogelpackungen | PCGH 09/2018 #215*

Scheis auf Tech Nick,  genial, der Hardware Pate


----------



## Dragonskull (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: So schützen Sie sich vor Mogelpackungen | PCGH 09/2018 #215*

Das Video ist OC = Ober(C)Krass


----------



## iGameKudan (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: So schützen Sie sich vor Mogelpackungen | PCGH 09/2018 #215*

Sorry, aber mir gefällt das Video mal so garnicht. 
Zwar versucht einen auf lustig zu machen, aber viel zu dick aufgetragen.


----------



## EyRaptor (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: So schützen Sie sich vor Mogelpackungen | PCGH 09/2018 #215*

Also ich fands gut


----------



## Scorpio78 (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: So schützen Sie sich vor Mogelpackungen | PCGH 09/2018 #215*

Da plant wohl wer ne zweite Karriere bei "Blöd Markt". 
Idee lustig, Dialoge leider dilettantisch.
Für die Versetzung reicht es aber.


----------



## Cuddleman (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: So schützen Sie sich vor Mogelpackungen | PCGH 09/2018 #215*



Ion schrieb:


> Alter Verwalter
> Das ist glatt ein Oscar wert



Wenn das so ist, dann ist der nächste der bei PCGH das Weite sucht, wohl Stephan.
Thilo, sollte schonmal die Werbetrommel für neue Mitarbeiter rühren!
Quatsch!
Textsicher war er definitiv, was man bei seinem Partner als deutliche Schwäche ausmachen konnte.

In den Media-Tempeln wird zwar der Kunde ​nicht mit so schwul-schwülstigen Schwafeln überzeugt, jedoch ist die Vorgehensweise schon nahe am Realen.
Die Herren Verkäufer, sind meistens die sogenannten Schnäppchentreiber.
Die weiblichen Verkäufer stellen sich​ ​etwas fairer dar, oder kommen ​äußerst berechnend rüber.
Das es auch seriös geht, ist in so einigen Media-Tempeln seit einiger Zeit feststellbar, denn eine sinnvolle Beratung und das Eingehen auf Kundenwünsche, nimmt deutlich zu.
Das sich jedoch nur vereinzelte Mitarbeiter in dieser Hinsicht auszeichnen, steht weiterhin eher als Ausnahme.
Das stellt übrigens eine Wertesteigerung der Media-Tempel dar, da man sich hier vom nebenher getätigten, bzw. überhaupt von Online-Handel abgrenzen möchte.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: So schützen Sie sich vor Mogelpackungen | PCGH 09/2018 #215*

Cooles Video, ich fands lustig.


----------



## Rizoma (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: So schützen Sie sich vor Mogelpackungen | PCGH 09/2018 #215*

Ich weis ja nicht wie es euch geht aber nach dem Video verzichte ich freiwillig auf Stefan seine Tuning-Tipps


----------



## Amon (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: So schützen Sie sich vor Mogelpackungen | PCGH 09/2018 #215*

OC steht für over crass. Zu geil!


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: So schützen Sie sich vor Mogelpackungen | PCGH 09/2018 #215*

Also an Stephan is auf jeden Fall ein Schauspieler verloren gegangen. 
Weltklasse Video!

Gibts das billiger?
*mono-Tastatur-Hack*
--> Computer sagt nein.
... aber ich mach dir 130% Rabatt.
Ich lieg am Boden 


Einzige Kritik: Stephan, bei der Rolle hättest du auf jeden Fall deine Sharkoon-Skiller-Cap tragenm müssen.


----------

